# New Turkey Fan Mounts



## Swarthoutwms (May 22, 2012)

Hello All
My name is Lance I am the owner/designer of the Swarthout Wildlife Mounting Systems LLC. A picture of our new "Black Iron" Turkey Beard and Fan kit was posted a short while ago on your forum. Some of your members went to the trouble of looking up our website http://www.swarthoutwms.com/ to only find they are not on there yet. So for that we are sorry.. We just got this product to patent pending and last week we were at the Surry NC taxidermy Mini Course Show with Jeremy and D Price of HQ to promote our new products. But to make this right to our customers who took the time to look us up and not find the turkey kits I got them put up on the website and put them on sale. 
Thanks
Lance D Swarthout


----------



## longbeard02 (Aug 7, 2009)

good looking plaques and mounting kits.


----------



## Swarthoutwms (May 22, 2012)

Thanks Longbeard
Alot of our taxidermist and retail customers have been buying them. They are just something differnt and super easy to use


----------



## mrjeffro (Jul 25, 2007)

Nice website. Lots of neat looking items on there :thumbs_up


----------



## Brian811 (May 7, 2007)

cool stuff


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

Nice looking mounting kits you got there.


----------



## kevinsulikowski (Feb 8, 2005)

im goona need to order a few of them down the road sure look sweet


----------



## bucknut1 (Sep 21, 2006)

cool


----------

